# Pawing



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma loves to paw me .  I mean...I know she is female but...

If I sit down to do anything BANG over comes the paw onto my forearm or leg. She doesn't then PAW PAW PAW she just leaves it there and gazes at me.

If I go to put the leash on BANG there is the paw over my arm as I do it.

Putting my socks on in the morning BANG the paw .

Clipping her into the truck harness PAW PAW.

If i let her get on top of me on the couch or if I am laying on the floor, she full on plants a paw on my face and leaves it there 

Its not annoying at all ( probably the opposite ) but who else gets this and did you correct it ? If i say DOWN.....she drops the paw.

She does not do it when she wants something ( in fact she is the least demanding living being i know ! ) or to strangers or my wife.....just me ! It really seems like an affection thing ?


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

Hmm it can mean that she's trying to be dominant, but the way you're explaining it, it seems she's indeed just affectionate 
Other people might be able to shine a better light on this though haha


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

I am no behavior expert but I am pretty sure I have the domination thing owned  She does what she is told WHEN she is told and does not ever test me ( yet ) or get cheeky.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Emma does this. In our case (and quite possibly yours) its because she trained me well  She has done it since before I got her, and its just so darn adorable when she puts her paw in my lap or on my arm and gives me the puppy eyes... So I pet her. Yep, she's trained me well... 

I ignore it when I don't want to give affection, and she will walk away. Or if she gets pushy I give the "off" command; which in our usage translates to "all 4 paws on the floor"


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Lin said:


> its just so darn adorable when she puts her paw in my lap or on my arm and gives me the puppy eyes... So I pet her. Yep, she's trained me well...


You got that right ! :wub:


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

That sounds way too cute! Rosa likes to put her arm on me when I pet her. I've gotten a paw to the face too (once got a paw to the eye, not as fun). But it doesn't happen as often as it happens to you! Sounds really sweet, she loves you.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Panzer gave me a bloody lip with his big ole' paw last night as I was sitting on the floor playing with him. Guess I didn't throw his ball fast enough. Would be nice to break this behavior.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Yea the paw to the face isn't so pleasant! 

One thing I've noticed is Emma only gives her paw to people she trusts... I have a friend who is not a dog person. She will walk up to him and sit and stare to ask for petting, but she's never given her paw to him.


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Lin said:


> Yea the paw to the face isn't so pleasant!
> 
> One thing I've noticed is Emma only gives her paw to people she trusts... I have a friend who is not a dog person. She will walk up to him and sit and stare to ask for petting, but she's never given her paw to him.


 
So you're saying the paw punch to the mouth was a sign of my boy's trust? If so, wish he'd trust me a little less. 

That is an interesting observation about Emma.


----------



## DellaDog (Jan 16, 2011)

*Similar*

Della does a similar thing with the paw, but it is out of affection as far as I can tell. I have a cover on my sofa and let her lay/sit up there with me. She will get right next to me a lot of times and will lay her paw on my leg or arm. She will also tuck her head under my arm and go to sleep, very cute. Anyway, I think it's great yours does that.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I doubt there's any dominance involved, I'm sure she's figured out that it will get your attention. If you really want her to stop, the best way is to COMPLETELY disengage from her when she does it - don't touch her, look at her, or even THINK about her! She's the invisible dog, she does not exist. 

The second the paw comes off, big praise and give her your attention. It can take some time to extinguish behavior that has worked for her for a long time, and if you backslide and give her attention before that point you're actually strengthening the behavior. But if you're patient, she will eventually learn that pawing you makes you shut down. 

If it doesn't really bother you, don't worry about it - she wants some Daddy love! :wub:


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

My two favourite times of the day with my dog are ;

a) In the morning at 6am when I am sitting on the top step of the front porch having my coffee and putting my shoes and socks on. Karma comes over nuzzles up to me and sticks her head under my arm, puts a paw on my thigh and takes a spare sock in her mouth and holds it until i say LEAVE IT and then she lets go ! :wub:

b) In the evening at 5pm when I am sitting on the top step of the front porch having my beer and taking my shoes and socks off and Karma come over and lies right down behind me with her back pushed up hard against me. She knows I like to drink my beer in peace and my daughter is usually on my lap anyways so she is happy to settle behind me. Sometimes if she is calm enough I can then lie down on the cool cement and use her as a pillow. :wub:


*sigh*


----------

